# Investing in ATMs



## vdichiera (22 January 2011)

Has anyone invested in ATM machines , a company called aussie atm's sells atm machines and claims to apy 20% ROI gaurenteed. it sounds all legit ran it past ACC and they say no complaints. any feedback


----------



## ROE (22 January 2011)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*



vdichiera said:


> Has anyone invested in ATM machines , a company called aussie atm's sells atm machines and claims to apy 20% ROI gaurenteed. it sounds all legit ran it past ACC and they say no complaints. any feedback




I very much doubt it .. I give you an example

Force out 100K to buy an ATM machine, let say it give you 20%
in 5 years the machine maybe worth less what your return on investment?
0%  plus opportunity cost...

Look at all the ATM operator list on the ASX, their return on equity is a SHOCKER  enough said

The old rule 
If it is too good to be true still applied to all investments doesnt matter what decades you are in


----------



## tothemax6 (22 January 2011)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*



vdichiera said:


> Has anyone invested in ATM machines , a company called aussie atm's sells atm machines and claims to apy 20% ROI gaurenteed. it sounds all legit ran it past ACC and they say no complaints. any feedback



Probably not good in the fundamentals sense either. Money is becoming steadily more electronic, and the demand for the use of bank notes will steadily be dropping. You can see this with new tech like the Mastercard PayPass. Why mess round with change and notes if you can tap a card on a sensor? PayPass-like technology will steadily become the norm.


----------



## So_Cynical (22 January 2011)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*



tothemax6 said:


> Probably not good in the fundamentals sense either. Money is becoming steadily more electronic, and the demand for the use of bank notes will steadily be dropping. You can see this with new tech like the Mastercard PayPass. Why mess round with change and notes if you can tap a card on a sensor? PayPass-like technology will steadily become the norm.




The other side of the equation is that most of the cashless alternatives cost money or have become unsupported...like when Woolies stopped accepting Debit cards.

http://www.choice.com.au/reviews-an.../saving-money/woolworths-and-debit-cards.aspx.

I'm using cash now for everything (not online) as i don't have a EFTPOS card only debit and credit.


----------



## tothemax6 (23 January 2011)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*



So_Cynical said:


> The other side of the equation is that most of the cashless alternatives cost money or have become unsupported...like when Woolies stopped accepting Debit cards.
> 
> http://www.choice.com.au/reviews-an.../saving-money/woolworths-and-debit-cards.aspx.
> 
> I'm using cash now for everything (not online) as i don't have a EFTPOS card only debit and credit.



I thought a debit card worked on the same system as credit cards (mastercard or visa)?


----------



## ROE (23 January 2011)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*

Not sure why people don't use credit card, if you are disciplined credit card provides lot of benefit 

Me paying $60 fees a year, I get back around $200 of pre-paid gift card and free insurance on travel


----------



## explosiveanthony (24 January 2011)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*



ROE said:


> Not sure why people don't use credit card, if you are disciplined credit card provides lot of benefit
> 
> Me paying $60 fees a year, I get back around $200 of pre-paid gift card and free insurance on travel




Who is that with? I need to get a decent credit card for when I go overseas


----------



## Tysonboss1 (24 January 2011)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*



ROE said:


> Not sure why people don't use credit card, if you are disciplined credit card provides lot of benefit
> 
> Me paying $60 fees a year, I get back around $200 of pre-paid gift card and free insurance on travel


----------



## Noddy (24 January 2011)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*

Agree with video. Definately spend more if you use a credit card, particularly at restaurants, clothing shops etc.
And I'd like to know where you can get a $200 pre-paid gift card just for having a credit card. Have a Visa card, and never heard of that.


----------



## awg (24 January 2011)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*

I would not invest in ATM, as I feel this method is diminuishing.

If I want cash, I use point-of-sale eftpos...most local businesses give out cash

My butcher gives as much as I want, saves him having excess cash on hand.

For other stuff, where I want records for warranty, more expensive stuff, ebay, OS, travel, etc, I use Mastercard, and pay it off in full before the due date via EFT.

imo only a fool would use pay-for atm regularly ( I have done a couple of times only)


----------



## ROE (24 January 2011)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*



Noddy said:


> Agree with video. Definately spend more if you use a credit card, particularly at restaurants, clothing shops etc.
> And I'd like to know where you can get a $200 pre-paid gift card just for having a credit card. Have a Visa card, and never heard of that.





Get a gold Mastercard with rewards, every dollar you spend you get points
and you can redeem points on hundred of items I normally get pre-paid master card gift card, spend around 30K a year will get you $200 

I pay everything with credit card, school fees, rego, insurance, rates, holiday etc...

Gold card provide you free travel insurance...

I sometimes squeeze the banks to give me double points on my credit card because I get a better offer

else I close down my card and they look at my spending patterns and they say ok we give you double points

so I actually make money having a credit card  

but you must be disciplined and paid them off clean each month so you never incur 1 cents of interest


----------



## tothemax6 (24 January 2011)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*



Tysonboss1 said:


>




This only applies to simple minded people who can pretend that credit cards are in someway 'free money'. I have a credit card and it does not effect my purchasing decisions at all. Indeed, the card has spent most of its time at $0. In addition to that the card has no fees and I have paid less than $10 interest since I got the card (due to an unavoidable cash advance when overseas).
The first reason I got it is that it guarantees you can settle a purchase _right now_. There are no difficulties, no fretting about account balances, no trying to work out how to pay for the repairs/replacement/fee/fine etc. It gives you instant absolution from a debt that must be settled _immediately_, even if you do not currently have the money. You can then address how to clear the card debt tomorrow. This is clearly very valuable. 

The second reason is that my card has zero yearly fees, zero overseas transaction costs, no currency exchange fees, no other 'hidden' fees, and gives you mastercards raw close-to-spot exchange rate. Not only that, but if you credit the card (negative balance), you won't even be cash-advancing and thus forgo interest payment.  Its like traveling with a bag of gold in the days of the gold standard, but without the weight.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (24 January 2011)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*



tothemax6 said:


> This only applies to simple minded people who can pretend that credit cards are in someway 'free money'. I have a credit card and it does not effect my purchasing decisions at all. Indeed, the card has spent most of its time at $0. In addition to that the card has no fees and I have paid less than $10 interest since I got the card (due to an unavoidable cash advance when overseas).
> The first reason I got it is that it guarantees you can settle a purchase _right now_. There are no difficulties, no fretting about account balances, no trying to work out how to pay for the repairs/replacement/fee/fine etc. It gives you instant absolution from a debt that must be settled _immediately_, even if you do not currently have the money. You can then address how to clear the card debt tomorrow. This is clearly very valuable.
> 
> The second reason is that my card has zero yearly fees, zero overseas transaction costs, no currency exchange fees, no other 'hidden' fees, and gives you mastercards raw close-to-spot exchange rate. Not only that, but if you credit the card (negative balance), you won't even be cash-advancing and thus forgo interest payment.  Its like traveling with a bag of gold in the days of the gold standard, but without the weight.




No, it doesn't just apply to simple minded people.

I use credit cards, I use them for business purchases, I do excactly what ROE was talking about collecting points on purchases over $20,000 a month I then keep the cash offset against my home loan till the credit card payment is due which due to the 55 interest free days combined with the 60 days payment term from my suppliers means I can have over $80,000 over set against my loan saving me $6424 of interest I year.

I get all the little tricks, But I know as good as my money management is and as strict on my self as I am, There are times when I spend more than I would if I was using cash. and anyone the uses there credit card regularly for purchases is kidding themsleves if the think they don't slip up from time to time.

That is why I liked this video because it made me think about the subject from a different angle. what this video aswell


----------



## tothemax6 (25 January 2011)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*



Tysonboss1 said:


> I get all the little tricks, But I know as good as my money management is and as strict on my self as I am, There are times when I spend more than I would if I was using cash. and anyone the uses there credit card regularly for purchases is kidding themsleves if the think they don't slip up from time to time.
> 
> That is why I liked this video because it made me think about the subject from a different angle. what this video aswell



I'm sorry is just sounds totally fatalistic to say that you are just going to end up paying more because you have a credit card, as though the card has evil magic. Also, listening to that man and his smug, condescending and arrogant tone is quite infuriating, even though what he says may well be valid (especially what he says about stoozing - something I have always considered a silly exercise). I cannot remember a single purchase I made with a credit card that I would not have made with cash in hand. My purchases follow one simple rule: "how valuable is it to me, versus having the money in my account".  
I don't distinguish between expenditures via a credit card and expenditures with plastic notes or bank chequeing, and it has always fascinated me how most people do. It all constitutes monetary loss, settlement times shouldn't factor in.


----------



## GumbyLearner (25 January 2011)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*



tothemax6 said:


> I'm sorry is just sounds totally fatalistic to say that you are just going to end up paying more because you have a credit card, as though the card has evil magic. Also, listening to that man and his smug, condescending and arrogant tone is quite infuriating, even though what he says may well be valid (especially what he says about stoozing - something I have always considered a silly exercise). I cannot remember a single purchase I made with a credit card that I would not have made with cash in hand. My purchases follow one simple rule: "how valuable is it to me, versus having the money in my account".
> I don't distinguish between expenditures via a credit card and expenditures with plastic notes or bank chequeing, and it has always fascinated me how most people do. It all constitutes monetary loss, settlement times shouldn't factor in.




Fair enough ttmax6. You raise some valid points.

But plenty of the wogs I know from Melbourne just like me pay cash.

It's simply a lifestyle choice. Nothing else. There is no conspiracy theory/hidden agenda here. That's just how a lot of folk do business. And what the hell is wrong with it. No card or eftpos taxes. Everyone is happy and paid up.


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 January 2011)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*

Paying for everythign with a credit card had the side benefit of helping me lose weight.

The take away shop just down the road from work doesn't take cards, so carrying zero cash made damn sure I didn't buy anything there and just ate my proper lunch instead.

Apart from that, I can see no reason not to pay cash. I've never had a discipline problem with money, just with buying a hot pie for morning tea.


----------



## LifeChoices (14 March 2012)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*

Anyone had any experience with http://www.ownyourownatm.com.au/

I caught a bit of a story on current affair on one of those stupid shows last night.

20% does sound too good to be true..... What's the catch?


----------



## Glen48 (14 March 2012)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*

If you want to invest some money have a look at San Miguel Corp, Universal Robina and Jollibee  here in the Philippines, San Miguel produce Grog by the big truck loads and many other things, Jolibee are the Macca's here and expanding in to China profits up 75% saw a worker weighing out fries, one to many he took it out.
Check them out as this area is expanding and the Philippines has been upgraded by Moody's.
 As usual do your own research but a bit of local knowledge for the far side.


----------



## VSntchr (14 March 2012)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*



LifeChoices said:


> Anyone had any experience with http://www.ownyourownatm.com.au/
> 
> I caught a bit of a story on current affair on one of those stupid shows last night.
> 
> 20% does sound too good to be true..... What's the catch?




If the 20% is not inflation adjusted you only earn 20% in year 1...each subsequent year you earning 20% - inflation....


----------



## McLovin (14 March 2012)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*



LifeChoices said:


> Anyone had any experience with http://www.ownyourownatm.com.au/
> 
> I caught a bit of a story on current affair on one of those stupid shows last night.
> 
> 20% does sound too good to be true..... What's the catch?




CUS generates approx 5,000 transactions/atm/annum. I guess the way the market has been flooded in the last few years each new machine generates below this average while older machines in good locations would generate above this. According to the numbers provided by OYOATM, each machine would need to generate 783*12 = ~9400/transactions/annum to pay its $0.30/txn implied yield. I'm sure they've figured on a much lower volume of txns internally and maybe worked out they have to pay, say, $0.70/txn. You're basically cheap financing for them.

I don't understand what the company does, they pretty much just clip the ticket. Someone else stumps up the cash for the ATM and another company does the servicing of the machine once it's in use.


----------



## notting (14 March 2012)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*

Didn't My 'ATM' go broke offering something like this?
Maybe Emu eggs is a better option.
Ask them for a written guarantee of 18% for the first 2 years if they are so confident!!


----------



## McLovin (14 March 2012)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*



notting said:


> Didn't My 'ATM' go broke offering something like this?
> Maybe Emu eggs is a better option.
> Ask them for a written guarantee of 18% for the first 2 years if they are so confident!!




Wow, remarkably similar...


> In contrast, in the My ATM model, an investor would buy a machine for as much as $25,000 and My ATM undertook to provide them with a 20 per cent return.
> 
> If you don't get a certain volume of transactions this model will fail (and did).




http://www.smh.com.au/business/my-atms-demise-no-bar-for-ezeatm-20111209-1om5w.html


----------



## skc (14 March 2012)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*

Interesting trends on various forms of money.

http://www.petermartin.com.au/2012/03/dont-you-want-me-baby-were-falling-out.html



> We’re falling out of love with cash. We withdrew cash from ATMs 64.7 million times in January, which sounds a lot but was well down on 65.6 million times the previous January.







Chart looking toppy? Or a potential continuation pattern...

http://www.macrobusiness.com.au/2012/03/evolution-of-money-continues/


----------



## notting (14 March 2012)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*

You may also like to look at CUS and ICP charts as as a reflection of how ATM Businesses are travelling at present!
I used to own CUS got out on the last bounce in December and glad I did!


----------



## geeroy (14 March 2012)

*Re: Investing in ATM machines*

OP must have watched ACA last night. anything advertised on ACA is guaranteed to be a bad investment.


----------



## jarryd (31 March 2015)

*ATMs*

Hi Everyone.

I am hoping someone here has some experience in ATMs. I am trying to work out the best way to go about getting one in my business and cant work out what the best option is.

These companies seem to have options to buy, rent or even get one for free. http://ownyourownatm.com.au/
http://www.getanatm.com.au/ http://www.ifatm.com.au/ 

But I think buying one outright would be the best option for the long term.

Any help would be appreciated.
Jarryd


----------



## ATM Scam (2 June 2015)

*Re: ATMs*



jarryd said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I am hoping someone here has some experience in ATMs. I am trying to work out the best way to go about getting one in my business and cant work out what the best option is.
> 
> ...




DO NOT invest in ATM's...I recently bought several ATM's and the company who sold them is going bust. A legal battle has begun so I cannot disclose anymore info. I shall update you as soon as this matter is (somehow) resolved.


----------

